# Would Auckland Central Branch process ITA application?



## Ling_S (Jul 20, 2010)

Dear all,

We have just arrived in Auckland and I have been advised by staff in INZ Thailand to submit my ITA to Manukau branch (originally to submit to Shanghai branch in China). We are now Staying in Parnell and wonder why we are not given the option to submit the ITA to Auckland Central Branch. Could anyone explain? 

All help is greatly appreciated....

Regards,
Michele


----------

